# Yin and Yang tank



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

So I had this great idea that I wanted to do last night. But first I have a question. If I put a divder in a ten gallon tank does the bottom of it sit on top of the gravel, or can I make it split through the gravel? My idea was to make a yin and yang tank. I was going to buy white and black gravel and put one color on each side. I also was going to get a plain black mug and a white one and put one on each side. I would buy plants that way but doubt they make all black or all white plants. For the backgrond I was going to tape construction paper to it you guessed it black on one and white on the other. I then was hoping to find a black and and a white betta. White betta was going on the black side and black betta was going on the white side of the tank. Guess what there names would be?? lol Is this a good idea? I was asking about the gravel because I did not want it to get mixed together.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Push it down into the gravel.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah when you divide a tank you always push the divider into the gravel and most of the time you have a bit folded under the gravel on one side for support. =] You might want to use aquarium sealant to keep the divider in place so that you don't have any mishaps. I'd also lower the water level 2 inches or 2.5 inches so that they can't jump over. =]

I like your idea and good luck finding all the things you need! =] Are you ordering a black betta off of aquabid? =]


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Yeah when you divide a tank you always push the divider into the gravel and most of the time you have a bit folded under the gravel on one side for support. =] You might want to use aquarium sealant to keep the divider in place so that you don't have any mishaps. I'd also lower the water level 2 inches or 2.5 inches so that they can't jump over. =]
> 
> I like your idea and good luck finding all the things you need! =] Are you ordering a black betta off of aquabid? =]


that sounds like alot of work lol maybe I should get two seperate tanks but I know it will cost more that way....never ordered anything off that site and im afraid to. was hoping to find a black one in the pet store......they have plenty on white females tho!! do I have to get the divider in a pet store walmart probley dont have it.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*OMG i love this idea!! if you end up doing it please post pics! i wouldnt mind going for somthing like this one day would be very nice! as far as dividers go , i have never seen them ne where i think most people have to end up making them themselves to fit in the tank properly ect, but yea good luck with this one *


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I did that, and the divider went into the gravel. It looked really good but it tended to get annoying when the gravel would mix under the divider. This was mine when I mixed the middle to both black and white, but couldn't find a picture of when it was just black and white:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This is a really cool idea! I just happened to come across these on Petco's website...I know they're plastic but they could work.

http://www.petco.com/product/113440...stic-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Decor


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that'll look really nice, I love the idea  though make sure, even in a divided tank, that you do _not _have a male and female in the same tank, there have been cases here where females have jumped to the male's side and things have not ended well.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You can buy dividers at Petstores yes or you can make your own. =] I think petstore ones are more stable though. =] Or you could make a divider out of acrylic with holes drilled in it. That's only if your family has a drill on hand and someone's either willing to do it for you or you can do it yourself. =]


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds great, I always wanted to try something like that, but either didn't have enough money or got distracted lol. But I AM Going with a horror-halloween theme for my boys tank, which will have lots of black with black sand  

I think if you have the dividers siliconed and have the water level low with a top on, then a female and male can be in the same tank. I had 2 males and a female in a divided 10 gallon and no one ever tried to jump, and even if they did they wouldn't be able to make it over. Good luck!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

eh, there's also the issue of pheremones, but water changes make sure they don't build up.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

got to Pier Imports and get one of these










They are about 12in in diameter, and about 18in tall... They said that they don't sell the cylinder there but that when they are done using them they just throw them out, so you might be able to get one for free or for nearly nothing. 12in dia x 18in = approx 8 gallons. Then you can take any kind of divider material and form it into a "S" shape in a actual ying/yang and make a tank that way


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe try finding larger gravel or even small rocks that are black and white. That way it would be easier to separate.



lilyrazen said:


> I did that, and the divider went into the gravel. It looked really good but it tended to get annoying when the gravel would mix under the divider. This was mine when I mixed the middle to both black and white, but couldn't find a picture of when it was just black and white:
> View attachment 20979


----------

